# Solved: CMD.exe ERROR at shutdown



## Kalmandru (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi tech guys !

Since a couple of days ago I receive this error when i want to shutdown my computer :
"The application was unable to start correctly (0xc0000142) Click OK to close the application."

I don't now exactly when this error started occuring!!

I already read a Thread for windows 7 where a user complains about the same error on windows 7!

I already followed and executed some of the advices from the admin to run certain software to check for malware etc. I will copy them into this post:

1)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1 Pro, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4712HQ CPU @ 2.30GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 60 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 16287 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4600, -2016 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 369554 MB, Free - 252433 MB; D: Total - 100998 MB, Free - 41634 MB;
Motherboard: Dell Inc., XPS 15 9530
Antivirus: McAfee Anti-Virus und Anti-Spyware, Updated and Enabled

2) Malwarebytes Scan

Malwarebytes Anti-Malware
www.malwarebytes.org

Scan Date: 12/16/2014
Scan Time: 3:03:05 PM
Logfile: Malwarebytes_ScanResult.txt
Administrator: Yes

Version: 2.00.4.1028
Malware Database: v2014.12.16.03
Rootkit Database: v2014.12.14.01
License: Free
Malware Protection: Disabled
Malicious Website Protection: Disabled
Self-protection: Disabled

OS: Windows 8.1
CPU: x64
File System: NTFS
User: Christoph

Scan Type: Threat Scan
Result: Completed
Objects Scanned: 400571
Time Elapsed: 8 min, 28 sec

Memory: Enabled
Startup: Enabled
Filesystem: Enabled
Archives: Enabled
Rootkits: Enabled
Heuristics: Enabled
PUP: Enabled
PUM: Enabled

Processes: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Modules: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Folders: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Files: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Physical Sectors: 0
(No malicious items detected)

(end)

3) AdwCleaner Scan

# AdwCleaner v4.105 - Bericht erstellt am 16/12/2014 um 14:54:35
# Aktualisiert 08/12/2014 von Xplode
# Database : 2014-12-13.4 [Live]
# Betriebssystem : Windows 8.1 Pro (64 bits)
# Benutzername : Christoph - CHRISTOPH
# Gestartet von : C:\Users\Christoph Zippel\Desktop\AdwCleaner.exe
# Option : Löschen

***** [ Dienste ] *****

***** [ Dateien / Ordner ] *****

***** [ Tasks ] *****

***** [ Verknüpfungen ] *****

***** [ Registrierungsdatenbank ] *****

Schlüssel Gelöscht : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{00B11DA2-75ED-4364-ABA5-9A95B1F5E946}
Schlüssel Gelöscht : HKCU\Software\OCS

***** [ Browser ] *****

-\\ Internet Explorer v11.0.9600.17416

-\\ Mozilla Firefox v34.0 (x86 en-GB)

-\\ Google Chrome v39.0.2171.95

*************************

AdwCleaner[R0].txt - [981 octets] - [16/12/2014 14:52:57]
AdwCleaner[S0].txt - [857 octets] - [16/12/2014 14:54:35]

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[S0].txt - [916 octets] ##########

4) Security Check

Results of screen317's Security Check version 0.99.93 
x64 (UAC is enabled) 
Internet Explorer 11 
*``````````````Antivirus/Firewall Check:``````````````* 
Windows Firewall Enabled! 
McAfee Anti-Virus und Anti-Spyware 
Windows Defender 
WMI entry may not exist for antivirus; attempting automatic update. 
*`````````Anti-malware/Other Utilities Check:`````````* 
Java 8 Update 25 
*Java version 32-bit out of Date!* 
Adobe Flash Player 16.0.0.235 
Adobe Reader XI 
Mozilla Firefox (34.0) 
Google Chrome (39.0.2171.71) 
Google Chrome (39.0.2171.95) 
*````````Process Check: objlist.exe by Laurent````````* 
*`````````````````System Health check`````````````````* 
Total Fragmentation on Drive C: % 
*````````````````````End of Log``````````````````````*

*

Sofar nothing changed and the error remains!!

There have been some Windows updates recently that were installed!!

*Hope you guys can help me!
Thanks in advance !


----------



## Kalmandru (Dec 16, 2014)

I also ran the SINO.exe to show the startup commands, hope the info helps:

*System Investigator by Olrik*
Log Created On: 1621_16-12-2014
SINO Version: 3.1.0.0

Total RAM: 16287 MB | Free RAM: 13539 MB | Pagefile Size: 16384 MB
C: | 252396 MB out of 369554 MB Free | Local Fixed Disk 
D: | 41634 MB out of 100998 MB Free | Local Fixed Disk 
X: | 327 MB out of 749 MB Free | Local Fixed Disk 
Y: | 763 MB out of 8216 MB Free | Local Fixed Disk

*<<<< Tasklist >>>>*

[System Idle Process] - Process ID: 0 
[System] - Process ID: 4 
[smss.exe] - Process ID: 376 
[csrss.exe] - Process ID: 724 
[C:\Windows\system32\wininit.exe] - Process ID: 828 
[services.exe] - Process ID: 932 
[C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe] - Process ID: 944 
[C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe] - Process ID: 1008 
[C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe] - Process ID: 240 
[C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe] - Process ID: 648 
[C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe] - Process ID: 692 
[C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe] - Process ID: 416 
[C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe] - Process ID: 1068 
[C:\Windows\system32\igfxCUIService.exe] - Process ID: 1148 
[C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe] - Process ID: 1176 
[C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RtkAudioService64.exe] - Process ID: 1272 
[C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe] - Process ID: 1328 
[C:\Windows\system32\WLANExt.exe] - Process ID: 1492 
[C:\Windows\system32\conhost.exe] - Process ID: 1508 
[C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe] - Process ID: 1604 
[C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe] - Process ID: 1636 
[C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Autodesk Shared\AppManager\R1\AdAppMgrSvc.exe] - Process ID: 1864 
[C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe] - Process ID: 1896 
[C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\AERTSr64.exe] - Process ID: 1916 
[C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe] - Process ID: 1936 
[C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe] - Process ID: 1952 
[C:\Windows\system32\DptfParticipantProcessorService.exe] - Process ID: 1988 
[C:\Windows\system32\DptfPolicyCriticalService.exe] - Process ID: 2028 
[C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\EvtEng.exe] - Process ID: 1268 
[C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\GeForce Experience Service\GfExperienceService.exe] - Process ID: 1216 
[C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Bluetooth\ibtsiva.exe] - Process ID: 2016 
[c:\Program Files\Intel\iCLS Client\HeciServer.exe] - Process ID: 1192 
[C:\Windows\SysWOW64\irstrtsv.exe] - Process ID: 2076 
[C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel(R) Smart Connect Technology Agent\iSCTAgent.exe] - Process ID: 2128 
[C:\Windows\system32\mfevtps.exe] - Process ID: 2188 
[C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\NetService\NvNetworkService.exe] - Process ID: 2240 
[C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NvStreamSrv\nvstreamsvc.exe] - Process ID: 2348 
[C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intel\WirelessCommon\RegSrvc.exe] - Process ID: 2412 
[C:\Program Files\TrueColor\TrueColorALS.exe] - Process ID: 2444 
[C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\ZeroConfigService.exe] - Process ID: 2488 
[C:\Windows\system32\igfxext.exe] - Process ID: 2516 
[C:\Program Files\McAfee\MSC\McAPExe.exe] - Process ID: 2560 
[C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\AMCore\mcshield.exe] - Process ID: 2636 
[C:\Windows\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe] - Process ID: 2796 
[C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\mfefire.exe] - Process ID: 2844 
[C:\Windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe] - Process ID: 2852 
[C:\Windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe] - Process ID: 2972 
[C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe] - Process ID: 3240 
[C:\Windows\System32\WUDFHost.exe] - Process ID: 3352 
[C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NvStreamSrv\nvstreamsvc.exe] - Process ID: 3660 
[C:\Windows\system32\conhost.exe] - Process ID: 3668 
[C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe] - Process ID: 3624 
[C:\Windows\Microsoft.Net\Framework64\v3.0\WPF\PresentationFontCache.exe] - Process ID: 4988 
[C:\Windows\system32\SearchIndexer.exe] - Process ID: 3740 
[C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Bluetooth\devmonsrv.exe] - Process ID: 6092 
[C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Bluetooth\obexsrv.exe] - Process ID: 1828 
[C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe] - Process ID: 4428 
[C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\DAL\jhi_service.exe] - Process ID: 4156 
[C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe] - Process ID: 3480 
[C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell Backup and Recovery\SftService.exe] - Process ID: 4412 
[csrss.exe] - Process ID: 6000 
[C:\Windows\System32\WinLogon.exe] - Process ID: 4844 
[audiodg.exe] - Process ID: 2332 
[csrss.exe] - Process ID: 7132 
[C:\Windows\system32\winlogon.exe] - Process ID: 7092 
[C:\Windows\System32\LogonUI.exe] - Process ID: 6604 
[C:\Windows\System32\dwm.exe] - Process ID: 6616 
[C:\Windows\system32\dwm.exe] - Process ID: 6576 
[C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Display\nvxdsync.exe] - Process ID: 4788 
[C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe] - Process ID: 5976 
[C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\Platform\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe] - Process ID: 3464 
[C:\Windows\TEMP\irstrtsv\scrncap.exe] - Process ID: 7012 
[C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVBg64.exe] - Process ID: 7148 
[C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVBg64.exe] - Process ID: 7156 
[C:\Windows\system32\taskhostex.exe] - Process ID: 5556 
[C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE] - Process ID: 1212 
[C:\Windows\system32\igfxHK.exe] - Process ID: 6636 
[C:\Windows\system32\igfxEM.exe] - Process ID: 4516 
[C:\Program Files\WindowsApps\microsoft.windowscommunicationsapps_17.5.9600.20689_x64__8wekyb3d8bbwe\LiveComm.exe] - Process ID: 1172 
[C:\Program Files\Common Files\microsoft shared\ink\TabTip.exe] - Process ID: 5508 
[C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Ink\TabTip32.exe] - Process ID: 5108 
[C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\irstrt\RapidStartConfig.exe] - Process ID: 4176 
[C:\Windows\System32\RuntimeBroker.exe] - Process ID: 4840 
[C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RtkNGUI64.exe] - Process ID: 7116 
[C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVBg64.exe] - Process ID: 6448 
[C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVBg64.exe] - Process ID: 3332 
[C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\Update Core\NvBackend.exe] - Process ID: 6608 
[C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe] - Process ID: 5624 
[C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\quickset.exe] - Process ID: 6300 
[C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel(R) Smart Connect Technology Agent\iSCTsysTray8.exe] - Process ID: 3044 
[C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe] - Process ID: 1876 
[C:\PROGRAM FILES\SYNAPTICS\SYNTP\SYNTPHELPER.EXE] - Process ID: 1300 
[C:\Program Files (x86)\McAfee Security Scan\3.0.285\SSScheduler.exe] - Process ID: 6320 
[C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\Platform\mcuicnt.exe] - Process ID: 2280 
[C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe] - Process ID: 5804 
[C:\Users\Christoph Zippel\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\Dropbox.exe] - Process ID: 6100 
[C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe] - Process ID: 4548 
[C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe] - Process ID: 2780 
[C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe] - Process ID: 2256 
[C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerPlugin_16_0_0_235.exe] - Process ID: 6284 
[C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerPlugin_16_0_0_235.exe] - Process ID: 4592 
[C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell Backup and Recovery\COMPONENTS\DBRUPDATE\DBRUPD.EXE] - Process ID: 4672 
[C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell Backup and Recovery\TOASTER.EXE] - Process ID: 6084 
[C:\Windows\sysWOW64\wbem\wmiprvse.exe] - Process ID: 4464 
[C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell Backup and Recovery\Components\Shell\DBRCrawler.exe] - Process ID: 6036 
[C:\Windows\system32\conhost.exe] - Process ID: 2344 
[C:\Program Files (x86)\Notepad++\notepad++.exe] - Process ID: 6932 
[C:\Windows\system32\SearchProtocolHost.exe] - Process ID: 3428 
[C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe] - Process ID: 2984 
[C:\Users\CHRIST~1\AppData\Local\Temp\SINO\SINO.exe] - Process ID: 5932

*<<<< Startup Items >>>>*

[Dropbox.lnk] - <Startup> - C:\Users\Christoph Zippel\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\Dropbox.exe 
[McAfee Security Scan Plus.lnk] - <Common Startup> - C:\Program Files (x86)\McAfee Security Scan\3.0.285\SSScheduler.exe 
[RTHDVCPL] - <HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run> - "C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RtkNGUI64.exe" -s 
[RtHDVBg_MA3Firmware] - <HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run> - "C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVBg64.exe" /VIENNAMA3 
[RtHDVBg_PushButton] - <HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run> - "C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVBg64.exe" /IM 
[IAStorIcon] - <HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run> - "C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIconLaunch.exe" "C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe" 60 
[NvBackend] - <HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run> - "C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\Update Core\NvBackend.exe" 
[ShadowPlay] - <HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run> - C:\Windows\system32\rundll32.exe C:\Windows\system32\nvspcap64.dll,ShadowPlayOnSystemStart 
[BTMTrayAgent] - <HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run> - rundll32.exe "C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Bluetooth\btmshellex.dll",TrayApp 
[QuickSet] - <HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run> - c:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\QuickSet.exe 
[ISCT Tray] - <HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run> - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel(R) Smart Connect Technology Agent\iSCTsysTray8.exe 
[DptfPolicyLpmServiceHelper] - <HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run> - C:\Windows\system32\DptfPolicyLpmServiceHelper.exe 
[TrueColor UI] - <HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run> - C:\Program Files\TrueColor\TrueColorUI.exe 
[SynTPEnh] - <HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run> - %ProgramFiles%\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe 
[Logitech Download Assistant] - <HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run> - C:\Windows\system32\rundll32.exe C:\Windows\System32\LogiLDA.dll,LogiFetch 
[AdobeAAMUpdater-1.0] - <HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run> - "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE\PDApp\UWA\UpdaterStartupUtility.exe" 
[BrowserChoice] - <HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run> - "C:\Windows\BrowserChoice\browserchoice.exe" /run 
[AdobeBridge] - <HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run> -

------ End of File ------


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

The error seems to have started after the latest Microsoft Silverlight update KB3011970 was released.

Some are reporting a conflict with the Geforce Experience application.


----------



## Kalmandru (Dec 16, 2014)

thanks for the quick reply, but I don't have that update installed, at least I cannot find it in the installed update history


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

What's your version of Microsoft Silverlight?


----------



## Kalmandru (Dec 16, 2014)

ther were a bunch of updates on the 26th of november and a couple of days ago at the 10th of december, i knowtissed the error after the 10th, so like two or three days ago!!


----------



## Kalmandru (Dec 16, 2014)

i don't think i have it installed!


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

I can see you have the *NVIDIA Geforce Experience* application on your computer. Uninstalling it appears to have helped many.


----------



## Kalmandru (Dec 16, 2014)

yes


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Uninstalling it appears to have helped many.


----------



## Kalmandru (Dec 16, 2014)

ok, and how will i then install new updates?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Kalmandru said:


> ok, and how will i then install new updates?


I was referring to *NVIDIA Geforce Experience*.


----------



## Kalmandru (Dec 16, 2014)

ok, i uninstalled NVIDIA Geforce Experience, the ERROR is gone!!! thanks


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You're welcome!


----------



## Kalmandru (Dec 16, 2014)

so if i want to update my nvidia drivers i have to do that manually from now on? Or can i try to reinstall the NVIDIA Geforce Experience sooner or later??


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Kalmandru said:


> so if i want to update my nvidia drivers i have to do that manually from now on? Or can i try to reinstall the NVIDIA Geforce Experience sooner or later??


Both are OK. However, you can easily look for updates yourself without any program. Furthermore, there's no reason to update a driver when the device is working perfectly. It can sometimes do more harm than good.


----------



## Kalmandru (Dec 16, 2014)

will keep that in mind, thank you very much, i will mark the thread as solved!!


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You're very welcome!


----------



## Squeeiken (Dec 16, 2014)

Just update Nvidia GeForce Experience to version 2.1.5.0.
That solved the problem on all three of my machines.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Squeeiken said:


> Just update Nvidia GeForce Experience to version 2.1.5.0.
> That solved the problem on all three of my machines.


Thank you for the info.


----------



## Squeeiken (Dec 16, 2014)

No problem. Happy to help.


----------

